
The US Government Still Uses Floppy Disks to Manage Its Nuclear Operations - joshtronic
http://www.inc.com/joseph-steinberg/the-united-states-still-uses-floppy-disks-to-manage-its-nuclear-weapons.html
======
ensu_
offline is the safeline

